# Zähler über 999



## Löwenzahn (12 September 2016)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem. Der Vorwärtszähler SV von Siemens kann nur bis 999 Zählen. Ich benötige jedoch einen Zähler, der weit über diesen Wert zählen kann. Bis 10 Millionen sollte schon gehen, wie realisiere ich das so am besten mit FUP?


----------



## Crack123 (12 September 2016)

Hallo!

Also wenn es mehr als 999 sein soll gibts mehrere Varianten, IEC Zähler bis 32768 oder du zählst mit einem ADD Baustein mit jeder Flanke/Zyklus wann auch immer du willst +1 auf eine Variable die deinen Zahlenwert Bilden kann.


mfg


----------



## volker (12 September 2016)

also grundsätzlich mal einfach eine dint hochzählen

was fertiges kannste von meiner hp laden
http://lischis-home.selfhost.eu/php4/download.php?pfad=files/SPS/S7/&datei=Zaehler.zip


----------



## Zombie (12 September 2016)

Du kannst mit dem Überlauf des Zählers auf 900 einen weiteren Zähler um eins hochzählen und den Zähler wieder zurücksetzen. Ist der Zähler wieder bei 900 angekommen zählst du nochmal um einen hoch. usw.  Bei 3 Zählern kommst du so auf 729 Millionen.


----------



## Löwenzahn (12 September 2016)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Tips, ich werde alles mal testen. Aber @Zombie, wie geht das mit dem Überlauf? Also kaskadieren? Denn ich finde keinen Ausgang für einen Überlauf


----------



## weißnix_ (13 September 2016)

Der Ausgang eines Zählers ist gesetzt bei gleich oder größer Sollwert. Also kannst Du über den Zählausgang kaskadieren. Mit dem Ausgang mußt Du den Zähler natürlich auch resetten.


----------



## bimbo (30 September 2016)

Warum sind IEC Bausteine immer noch Exoten, die nur benutzt werden, wenn der alte Scheiß mal wieder an seine natürlichen Grenzen stößt? Hab gerade auf die Uhr geschaut: ist schon 2016!!


----------



## hucki (1 Oktober 2016)

bimbo schrieb:


> Warum sind IEC Bausteine immer noch Exoten, die nur benutzt werden, wenn der alte Scheiß mal wieder an seine natürlichen Grenzen stößt? Hab gerade auf die Uhr geschaut: ist schon 2016!!


Weil der alte Scheiß immer noch als Erstes gelehrt wird.
Und das wird man so beschissen wieder los.
:sm12:


----------

